# Slick trick- poor blood trails



## bmoffit

The last 4 deer I’ve killed with these broad heads have left poor blood trails. Even in the snow on a double lung hit leaves very sparse amounts. I’m not going to go to a mechanical but thinking maybe a comparable 4 blade cut on contact. One plus with the slick trick is that they fly very close to my field points. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marty H

I had the same problem with Slick Trick Magnums so I went to a mechanical head in a Spitfire and I got a better blood trail and most of the time I get the lungs but shot placement is still the most important ! I arrowed a 3.5 year old 8 point this year broadside at 10 yards, double lunged him but the arrow didn't completely pass thru, must of hit a rib. Had enough blood down on the ground to track him but the fletching stopped a lot of it. I knew where he was though because I saw the pine tree wiggle when he ran in to it ! A lot of hunters like Rage but I lost a couple of easy shot deer because they opened up !


----------



## Bucman

Spitfire entry hole








I know you don't want a mechanical for some reason.


----------



## bmoffit

Personal preference. I’ve had bad luck with them in the past and want to stick with a fixed blade


----------



## Jimbos

I got two with Rage this year, and had passthroughs on both but not a tremendous amount of blood but both dropped inside of 35 yards, I guess that's what counts.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I've shot 2 deer with slick tricks 100 gr models. Both deer died within sight but not much for blood. They are very accurate, sharp and group well.


----------



## bmoffit

That’s my same exact issue


stickbow shooter said:


> I've shot 2 deer with slick tricks 100 gr models. Both deer died within sight but not much for blood. They are very accurate, sharp and group well.


----------



## bmoffit

Any QAD EXODUS fans out there that could shed some light on them? I only ask because i have a pack of 3 i bought a few years ago and never tried them


----------



## anagranite

I'm a fan of 3 blade rage with chisel tip. It's worked on many whitetails and mule deer. Next year I should be hunting elk and I'll have Ram Cat broadheads on my arrows. They fly the same as mechanicals or practice tips. Plus they have a strong build, great reviews, and a unique design that should work well when you don't get a pass through.


----------



## FullQuiver

I have used lots of different broadheads. I find that large broadheads generally leave better blood trails however they also come at costs of penetration and strength..

I use fixed blade broadheads. I have found blood trails sufficient when I do my part putting the head through the right meaty bits.. 

I find that the shot placement has more to do with good blood trails than the size of the heads.. The 2 best blood trails I have ever seen have come from fixed blade heads and I can't imagine any head putting more blood on the ground no matter what head was used. These 2 shots had one thing in common low chest center heart hits... 

Put it through the right place with pretty much any appropriately sharp broadheads and a decent blood trail that is short should be the end result..


----------



## Slimits

What about the ironwills?


----------



## wildcoy73

fix blade is thunderhead 125. never had a blood trail i could not follow with them.
mechanical the spitfire puts a huge hole in them and deer dropped in sight. Would of thought i would of had a better blood trail, but i stongly believe that if you take the heart and lungs out, and the dwer is dead while running. You wont have a great blood trail.
the blood needs to be flowing to have a trail.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pier Pressure

This surprises me. I shot ST 100 Magnums for years and always had insane blood trails. However, mine were some of the older ones with German blades. Sounds like it could be a sharpness issue. Tissue crossing over the blades without actually getting cut.


----------



## Cat Power

stickbow shooter said:


> I've shot 2 deer with slick tricks 100 gr models. Both deer died within sight but not much for blood. They are very accurate, sharp and group well.


I shot 2 nice big bodied bucks this year with the SlickTrick 100 Crossbow heads out of my Excalibur Axe 340.

Both died quickly but little blood trail as you have mentioned

They are so accurate and devastating, I will continue to use them


----------



## CrankyThunder

Hi Guys:

I have used zwickey two blade fixed broadheads for years with awesome performance. They are tough to find now but when I restock I am usually successful cruising eBay and Craigslist. 

Don't think they are made any more, I used them when I shot my compound and then kept on using them when I switched to a crossbow. You gotta tune them, might have to put bigger fletching on but they work really good and anchor deer the best I have seen. 

We will get a newbie in the deer camp with a mechanical and most of the times they work good but sometimes they just do not work at all.


----------



## bwlacy

Slimits said:


> What about the ironwills?


I have shot the 125 vented ones. They are definitely a quality head, good materials, well made, and sharp. Their warranty and customer service is not that great as they advertise on the website. If you want one replaced you will play 20 questions, send in pics, play 20 questions again, then wait a couple of months for the new head to arrive.

I have no problem with the heads. Awesome penetration and strength. I don't know if they are worth the price I paid with not great service and warranty. I've blown one through both shoulder blades on a good sized white tail buck.


----------



## Slimits

bwlacy said:


> I have shot the 125 vented ones. They are definitely a quality head, good materials, well made, and sharp. Their warranty and customer service is not that great as they advertise on the website. If you want one replaced you will play 20 questions, send in pics, play 20 questions again, then wait a couple of months for the new head to arrive.
> 
> I have no problem with the heads. Awesome penetration and strength. I don't know if they are worth the price I paid with not great service and warranty. I've blown one through both shoulder blades on a good sized white tail buck.


Im interested in the solid ones. Or the annilator broadheads


----------



## Joe Archer

bmoffit said:


> The last 4 deer I’ve killed with these broad heads have left poor blood trails. Even in the snow on a double lung hit leaves very sparse amounts. I’m not going to go to a mechanical but thinking maybe a comparable 4 blade cut on contact. One plus with the slick trick is that they fly very close to my field points. Any suggestions?


I will second Thunderheads in your preference of either 100 or 125 grain. They fly true to my field points but I use a heavier aluminum arrow and paper tune. Up until this season *I used nothing but Thunderhead from the early 80's *without issue. Since the little lady has been having such good success with Spitfires, I gave one a try this year just for fun. And boy! Was it fun!! Doe was literally spraying like a garden hose while running away and dropped within 40 yards!
*Bottom line;* if you can paper tune with Thunderheads use them. If you can't paper tune because of speed, go with the 1.5 inch cutting diameter Spitfire. In my opinion, larger cutting diameter broadheads have too negative effect on penetration.
<----<<<


----------



## RoadDog

Watch and learn


----------



## don

I've shot SlickTrick Standards and Magnums since they have been out with great results, one of the most accurate heads available. Blood trails are sometimes great, other times not so great but I will never fault the heads for a poor blood trail.
Put them where the need to be put just like with any other broadhead and the animal won't be going very far, heavy blood trail or not.

I would put the blame on the tracker all things being equal before I would any any good, strong and reliable, accurate broadhead.


----------

